
SparkleShare - Free (as in speach) Dropbox alternative  - macco
http://www.sparkleshare.org/
======
briandoll
Cloud storage is nothing new. When Dropbox launched there were already lots of
competitors. What makes Dropbox so awesome is that it _just works_ everywhere.

To that end, this is not a Dropbox alternative. This is a cloud-based storage
platform, like so many others. You have a long, long way to go before you nail
what it is that Dropbox customers have come to expect.

------
troygoode
Linux: Coming soon!

Mac OSX: Coming soon!

Windows: Coming soon!

My interest: Coming soon!

 _Edit_ : Evidently there is now an alpha release available (which is what
this link probably should've gone to). What is up with that font though?

[http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/sparkleshare-02-alpha-1-for-...](http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/sparkleshare-02-alpha-1-for-
linux/)

